# Is a Flicker protected species?



## pegman (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like a woodpecker, pecks like a woodpecker, it must be a woodpecker, BUT my neighbor says Nope, its a Flicker. Well this dang flicker is back for a second year this Spring and has bored a new hole in the siding I replaced last Spring. Woody needs a new home six feet under!


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 23, 2010)

It is closely related to a woodpecker - similar sound and appearance, but possibly more prone to open areas. It is probably not protected, unless by a local rule or ordinance.

The only woodpeckers I am aware of that have protection in some areas are Pileated woodpeckers and Ivory Billed woodpeckers (if they actually do exist outside of Louisiana).

Check for local protection.

Dick


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Northern Flicker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - Is this the bad boy?


----------



## pegman (Apr 24, 2010)

Not sure about the belly being speckled like that, but close enough. Just patched that hole with "hot mud" and painted. Being up 12 feet or so, you cant' even tell. I did scab in a piece of cement backer board, but knowing this bird it probably wouldn't slow him down, probably just make him a little more crazy...


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

pegman said:


> Not sure about the belly being speckled like that, but close enough. Just patched that hole with "hot mud" and painted. Being up 12 feet or so, you cant' even tell. I did scab in a piece of cement backer board, but knowing this bird it probably wouldn't slow him down, probably just make him a little more crazy...



I'm sure there is some sort of repellent you can use to deter it from returning. Contact your state's natural resources department and explain the problem. They'll recommend a humane way to prevent the bird from returning without harming it. :2cents:


----------



## pegman (Apr 24, 2010)

or something like that... too funny. Last year I was telling a good friend and that's what she recommended, Perfume!

Anyway I climbed a ladder sparyed the hole, almost emptied the bottle on it. Dirty bird still came back! I told her it didn't work, and asked why it might have worked for her.

She said to trick, she sprayed the bird! She must have been  a lot sneakier than me!

Thanks, I'll check on what the specialist say


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Pegman, get one of those statues of an owl an set it on the ridge of your house. The little birdie will probably stay away for a while. And be sure to move it around to different locations so they don't get use to seeing it in one spot...or just sit out there with a squirt gun full of perfume and shoot at it...


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 25, 2010)

I would never ever do this (of course) but I'm sure there are people that would.

Borrow a BB Gun from a neighborhood kid and use it to discourage the little birdie. Don't hurt him now!  Just aggravate him when he comes around.  I wouldn't want to see him terminated permanently, that wouldn't be humane.  My idea assumes you are a good shot with a gun and that you too wouldn't want him dead or anything like that.  Wouldn't want you to accidently shoot him or anything like that. An accurately placed ping with a BB will likely rid you of his presence.: Happy hunting!


----------



## travelover (Apr 26, 2010)

The answer is YES, a flicker is a protected species.

Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here are some techniques to discourage woodpeckers.

Woodpecker Damage


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL! I thought it was the photo sharing site Flickr.com...


----------



## pegman (Apr 27, 2010)

A "flicker" should have been about the light bulb just before it burns out... why is that?


----------

